# Eigener TS3 Server



## Paradur (9. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich nicht zuhause nen eigenen TS3-Server für meine (kleine) Gilde zur Verfügung stelle. Wie ich das ganze bewerkstellige, weiß ich schon, nur frage ich mich, ob meine Internetleitung dafür ausreichend ist. 
Ich hab ne 16.000 er Leitung mit normalem Upload
Es wären maximal 25 Leute gleichzeitig im TS, wahrscheinlicher sind aber 10.
Ich würde den Server auf einem WinXP Rechner laufen lassen, der außer als Server zu nichts anderem benutzt wird.

Die Frage ist jetzt, würde meine Leitung ausreichen für den Server? Wir sind 2 WoW-Spieler im Haushalt. Könnten wir noch Raiden, wenn wir zusammen mit 8 anderen Leuten auf diesem Server sind?
Ist es überhaupt erlaubt, nen eigenen Server zu betreiben?

Dank euch schon mal für die Antworten!

Grüße
 Para


----------



## eMJay (9. September 2010)

Ich hatte mal 10 Leute auf einer 16k Leitung gehabt. Teilweise auch mehr war damals aber TS2 und wir haben zu 3. im Haushalt gespielt und es hat noch jemand rumgesurft. Kannst den Server auch ohne Probleme neben bei laufen lassen brauchst keinen extra Server für. 

Im mom hab ich 32k Leitung und da gehen 10 Leute im TS3 auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

Also in meinen Augen macht es keinen Sinn, einen eigenen Voice Server zuhause zu hosten. 


Zumindest nicht, wenn es für mehr als 5 Spieler sein soll.

 Du musst ja auch die Strom- und Hardwarekosten beachten!

 Einen Mumble Server bekommt man schon für 5c/Slot im Monat. 

 Also würde dich ein 30 Slot Server mal gerade 1,50 € im Monat kosten!
Der hätte eine annähernde Erreichbarkeit von 100% und ist nicht von deiner Leitung und Hardware abhängig. 

 Ich schätze einfach mal, aber dein XP Rechner zieht für mehr als 10,- € Strom im Monat.

 Es gibt viele Angebote im Netz. Google da einfach mal nach. 

 Mumble gefällt mir persönlich besser als TS 2+3 und Ventrilo. Das ist aber vielleicht eher eine geschmacksfrage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








LG


----------



## Paradur (10. September 2010)

Dank euch schon mal für die Antworten!

Momentan hab ich nen TS3 Server mit 25 Slots für grob 6 Euro im Monat. Was mich mein eigener Server im Monat an Strom kostet, kann ich mir recht einfach ausrechnen, hab den SparStromZähler von Yello, da geht das recht fix. Nur hab ich es noch nicht gemacht, weil ich erst mal wissen wollte, ob meine Leitung dafür überhaupt reichen würde.
Und über Mumble bin ich heute auch gestolpert, hätte mich auch interessiert, weil man da den Server ja auch irgendwie auf nem Router laufen lassen kann, aber ich kenn mich zu wenig mit der Materie aus, als dass ich das alleine hinbekommenb würde. Außerdem ist meine Gilde recht konservativ, was das alles angeht. Wollte nur für einen Raid mal Skype testen und obwohl die meisten Skype installiert haben, wollte die Mehrheit bei TS3 bleiben.

Aber wie das rechtlich ausseht, wisst ihr auch nicht, oder? Weil die kommerziellen Anbieter von TS-Servern müssen ja Lizenzen dafür kaufen

Grüße
 Para


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

Wie es jetzt rechtlich bei TS3 aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, da sich da im verlgeich zu TS2 einiges geändert hat.

Alle Infos findest du aber auf der offiziellen TS3 Seite: TS3 HP

Edit: Und hier der FAQ Teil zu den Lizenzen: TS3 Lizenzmodelle

Ein Roote Server kommt dich meist noch teurer als ein standalone Voice Server!^^

MfG

Edit: Ortho uns so! ^^


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

Privat und solange du kein geld dafür willst kannst du einen server bei dir zuhause haben.


----------



## WR^Velvet (10. September 2010)

Rechtlich ist das bei TS3 kein Problem.
Problematisch sind die Kosten die bei dir anfallen.
Rechenleistung brauhst nicht wirklich für so nen Server. 
Wenn du nen kleinen Rechner bei dir rum stehen hast mit kleinem Netzteil sollten sich die Kosten auch im Rahmen halten.
Aber wer hat schon nen 600 duron oder sowas rum parken.
Bandbreitentechnisch sollte mit ner 16k leitung alles im grünen Bereich sein wobei die 16k ja nur deinen Downstrem angeben.
Normal sind bei solchen leitungen aber zw 256 und 512k up was ausreicht um nen TS Server für bis zu 10 Mann zu hosten.

Nen Root Server kann ich nur abraten.
Erst mal sind die Kosten um einiges höher und zudem solltest dich auch dementsprechend mit servern auskennen.
Dort bekommst du nen Linux oder Windows Server den du selbst configurieren kannst und auch solltest.
Dafür solltest aber wissen wie man solche Server auch ordentlich ab sicherst.
Wärst nicht der erste der dann unwissentlich nen FTP server für irgend welche Warez Kiddys hostet.


----------



## Paradur (10. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Ich hab den Post gester aus der Arbeit raus gemacht und hatte keinen Zugriff auf meinen Router. Meine Downstream ist 16,5 MBit/s


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein Upstream ist 1,2 MBit/s. Und ich hab eben noch nen älteren Rechner rumstehen der unter Volllast wirklich nicht viel Strom verbraucht hat. Über den hat meine Frau früher WoW gezockt und ich wusste auch schon mal genau, wieviel strom der verbraucht, habs aber vergessen.

Grüße
 Para


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. September 2010)

pardon wenn ich mich mit einer eigenen frage hier anhänge, aber wollte keinen extra server aufmachen:
1. würde theoretisch für einen "eigenen server" ein atom d510 system reichen?
2. welche sind denn die renomiertesten ts3 hoster? gibt es da "große namen"?

salut


----------



## Paradur (10. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Also deine erste Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, damit kenn ich mich ned aus und auf die zweite kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich bei Gattung & Behr (Shellfire) www.shellfire.de bin und bisher sehr zufrieden damit bin. Ich bin da jetzt seit einem Jahr, zahle für 25 slots ca. 6 Euro im Monat und hatte noch keine Ausfälle. Als ich mal nicht sofort zahlen konnte, habe ich mich an den Support gewendet und die haben überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht. Zahlung erfolgt bei mir immer für 3 Monate im Vorraus.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen.

Grüße
 Para


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> pardon wenn ich mich mit einer eigenen frage hier anhänge, aber wollte keinen extra server aufmachen:
> 1. würde theoretisch für einen "eigenen server" ein atom d510 system reichen?
> 2. welche sind denn die renomiertesten ts3 hoster? gibt es da "große namen"?
> 
> salut



zu 1.)
Für wieviele Leute soll denn der Server sein? Ich denke mal 5 Leute oder so sollten selbst für einen Atom kein Problem sein.
Wichtig ist halt der Upstream von deiner INet Leitung. Und wie ich oben schon mal geschrieben habe, muss der TS Server wirklich
bei dir zuhause stehen? Stromkosten, Hardwarekosten, Lautstärke, Verfügbarkeit, Upstream, Wartung usw. sind alles Sachen die ihr bedenken müsst.
Wenn man dann mal eben eine größere Datei laden möchte, werden sich die Leute auf dem Server bedanken!^^

zu 2.)
Ich bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr bei Lan4play und bin sehr zufrieden. 


Sonstiges:

Mal eine einfach Rechnung

80 Watt Netzteil -> Das sind die wirklich kleinen Netzteile, die oft in HTPCs eingesetzt werden. Ich glaube nicht, das ihr so ein kleines Netzteil habt!
1 kWh = ca. 0,30 Euro brutto -> Ja, gibt auch günstigere Tarife! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 Watt x 24 Stunden x 365 Tage = 700800 Watt = ca. 700 kWh (Richtig?)
700 x 0,30 = 210 EURO

Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann kostet euch der TS Server zuhause ca. 200,- Euro im Jahr! (Sorry, bin gerade etwas übermüdet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das sind nur die reinen Stromkosten! 

Sicher, das ihr euch keinen mieten wollt?
Einen 30 Slot TS3 Server bekommt man schon ohne Probleme für 6,- Euro im Monat. 
Einen 30 Slot Mumble Server bekommt man schon für 1,50 Euro im Monat. (Mumble ist mMn besser als TS3! Aber was der Bauer nett kennt, .....)

MfG


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

> Mal eine einfach Rechnung
> 
> 80 Watt Netzteil -> Das sind die wirklich kleinen Netzteile, die oft in HTPCs eingesetzt werden. Ich glaube nicht, das ihr so ein kleines Netzteil habt!
> 1 kWh = ca. 0,30 Euro brutto -> Ja, gibt auch günstigere Tarife!
> ...



So

Ein anständig konfigurierter HTPC frisst keine 80 Watt. Wenn man den anständig einstellt dann bist du im Idle bei 25 Watt hast aber noch ein NAS Laufwerk, Print Server usw. drin. Da der TS3-Server nicht wirklich was an Leistung braucht ist der HTPC immer noch bei Idle.
Man bedenke das mein Buffalo NAS Laufwerk mit Printserver im Idle 19 Watt frisst und das läuft 24h.
Wenn man so was schon daheim stehen hatt dann ist ein Umstieg auf einen Atom HTPC eigentlich nicht wirklich teuere und dann kann man auch noch eine TS3 Server drauf laufen haben.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. September 2010)

also bei mir ginge es vermutlich um maximal 24 slot - aber in der regel würdens vermutlich nicht mehr wie 10 benötigte slots sein

was sind denn so die "minimum" kosten für gemietete server? fangen die zb erst ab einem bestimmten betrag an oder kann man zb 15 slots schon für 3€ bei renomierten anbietern kriegen?

salut=)


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> So
> 
> Ein anständig konfigurierter HTPC frisst keine 80 Watt. Wenn man den anständig einstellt dann bist du im Idle bei 25 Watt hast aber noch ein NAS Laufwerk, Print Server usw. drin. Da der TS3-Server nicht wirklich was an Leistung braucht ist der HTPC immer noch bei Idle.
> Man bedenke das mein Buffalo NAS Laufwerk mit Printserver im Idle 19 Watt frisst und das läuft 24h.
> Wenn man so was schon daheim stehen hatt dann ist ein Umstieg auf einen Atom HTPC eigentlich nicht wirklich teuere und dann kann man auch noch eine TS3 Server drauf laufen haben.



Das ein anständig konfigurierter HTPC keine 80 Watt im Idle verbraucht stimmt natürlich 100%ig. 


Aber:

Glaubst du wirklich, das man eine Atom CPU gleichzeitig als 30 Slot TS Server, NAS, Print Server, usw. nutzen kann,
wenn der kleine Bruder / deine Frau (ka.) im Nebenzimmer sich den neusten HD Rip vom NAS ansieht? 

Was kostet ein sparsamer HTPC in der Anschaffung? Ist der User auch in der Lage, das Gerät zu montieren und zu installieren?
Die User oben, wollen ihr alte Hardware nutzen!
Standart PC Hardware ist nicht für einen 24 Std / 365 Tage Betrieb ausgelegt!


Was hat dein Buffalo NAS + HDDs gekostet?
Idle -> Das Gerät macht nicht viel und wartet auf Arbeit.
Selbst im Idle verursacht dein NAS geschätzte 50,- Euro (+/-) im Jahr an Stromkosten.

Wieviele Stunden werden die User oben brauchen um einen TS3 Server richtig und sicher einzurichten? (Linux ist auch kostenlos, wenn einem seine Zeit nichts Wert ist! ^^)

Das steht natürlich alles im Verhältniss zu 72,- Euro / Jahr für einen TS Server oder alternativ 18,- Euro / Jahr für einen Mumble Server (je 30 Slots).
Den Server bekommt man vorkonfiguriert und man muss sich nur noch mit dem normalen Admin Kram beschäftigen.

Mir ist es ja egal was ihr macht, ich gebe nur ein paar Punkte an, die man bedenken sollte! 

MfG


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> also bei mir ginge es vermutlich um maximal 24 slot - aber in der regel würdens vermutlich nicht mehr wie 10 benötigte slots sein
> 
> was sind denn so die "minimum" kosten für gemietete server? fangen die zb erst ab einem bestimmten betrag an oder kann man zb 15 slots schon für 3€ bei renomierten anbietern kriegen?
> 
> salut=)



Also Paradur und ich haben ja schon jeweils einen Anbieter gepostet.
Den von Paradur kenne ich jetzt nicht, das soll aber auch nichts heissen.
Für mehr Infos sieh dir einfach die Seite an oder schreib Para eine PM.

Zu dem den ich gepostet habe, kann ich folgendes sagen:

(Ich geh jetzt mal von TS3 aus!)
Du musst mindestens 2 Slots à 0,20 Euro nehmen. Bedeutet bei 24 Slots zahlst du 4,80 Euro im Monat.
Keine Einrichtungsgebühr, keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit, 14 Tage vor Abrechnungsdatum jederzeit kündbar. Man zahlt monatlich.
Eine Änderrugn der Slot Anzahl ist jederzeit möglich.

MfG


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

> Was kostet ein sparsamer HTPC in der Anschaffung? Ist der User auch in der Lage, das Gerät zu montieren und zu installieren?
> Die User oben, wollen ihr alte Hardware nutzen!
> Standart PC Hardware ist nicht für einen 24 Std / 365 Tage Betrieb ausgelegt!
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja auch als Beispiel ein HTPC genommen dass es mit alter Hardware nicht so möglich ist mir auch 100% klar.

So zu den Kosten.

Ein HTPC kostet so um die 250-350 Euro. Je nach ausführung.

MB mit Atom CPU ca. 100 Euro
RAM 2 GB 30 Euro
Netzteil ja nach ausführung Intern oder Extern 30-70 Euro
HDD 500GB 40 Euro
Gehäuse 30 Euro
---------------------------------
Macht 270 Euro

Mein Buffalo NAS hat vor 3 Jahren auch 250 Euro gekostet. Hab oben vergessen zuschreiben hat auch noch Medien Server. Also NAS, Print und Medien Server.



> Glaubst du wirklich, das man eine Atom CPU gleichzeitig als 30 Slot TS Server, NAS, Print Server, usw. nutzen kann,
> wenn der kleine Bruder / deine Frau (ka.) im Nebenzimmer sich den neusten HD Rip vom NAS ansieht?



Ja es geht. Geht Ja schon bei meinem NAS mit 400Mhz und 32MB RAM. Bis auf den TS3 Server der Läuft bei mir auf dem Rechner wenn ich den brauche und dabei kann ich auch alles Zocken und man merkt garnichts von. TS3 auslastung bei 10 Leuten ist 0%-1%



Ich rede hier auch nur von einem Fall wenn man schon so wie ich etwas laufen hat. Also Externe HDD, NAS oder was auch immer. 
Mit einem alten Rechner werdet ihr *niemals auf 25 Watt/h* kommen.
Da ist es billiger einen Server zu miten.


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

3 Euro für 50 Slots... Das ist es aufjedenfall wert.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. September 2010)

da fällt mir ein, da ich sowieso die anschaffung eines NAS überlegt habe...gibt es NAS im "leistbaren" segment die einen ts3 server betreiben könnten?


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

Ja HomeServer

Du brauchst Windows oder Linux für. Ein reines NAS-Laufwerk hat eine abgespeckte Linux Version drauf, auf der man keine eigenen Programme ausführen kann und wenn schon dann nur umgeschriebene OpenSource Programme. Da gehört TS nicht dazu.


----------



## ShiftyPowers (11. September 2010)

Naja, allein der Aufwand macht es irgenwie unsinnig, einen TS Server von zuhause zu betreiben.
Wenns darum geht Geld zu sparen, würde ich mir eher einen kostenlosen Server besorgen, da gibts ja massenhaft Anbieter - NPL Hoster, die sowas machen.
Und mit 26 Cent pro Slot haste halt nicht den günstigsten Anbieter. Muss mal hier gucken: http://www.team-bielefeld.de/teamspeak_3/ , da gibts irgendwo ne Liste mit Sponsoren und nen Preisvergleich

Grüße


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. April 2011)

verzeiht dass ich diesen thread wieder aus der versenkung hebe, aber ich dachte mir es ist besser als einen neuen aufzumachen (sollte es doch besser gewesen sein einen neuen aufzumachen bitte ich um pardon)

ich suche einen 6 slot ts3 server, aber ich kenne mich mit den hostern überhaupt nicht aus
ich habe mich über die teamspeak homepage einmal bei den dort verzeichneten österreichischen hostern umgesehen, aber die verlangen pro server ein minimum von 3€ pro monat zzgl. 20-30 cent für jeden slot, und das ist für mich zu viel, da ich ja den server auch nicht unbedingt tätglich nutzen will...

kennt ihr einen guten, vertrauenswürdigen und zuverlässigen hoster bei dem man 6 slots (oder mehr) für 20-25€ im jahr bekommt? oder ist diese preisvorstellung "unterirdisch"?

ich danke euch für euren rat und pardon falls es stört, dass ich den thread aus der versenkung gehoben habe


----------



## Zukane (17. April 2011)

Suche auch einen günstige Anbieter ;D


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

http://www.admiral-hosting.de
Habe ich selbst benutzt

4 € für 16 slots 
http://www.admiral-hosting.de/modules.php?name=store&op=details&ids=86


----------



## Zukane (17. April 2011)

Hm schade das es keinen Rabatt gibt wenn man gleich für mehrere Monate bezahlt :/

Ich werde mich mal weiter umschauen^^


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

OMG 

4 € 16 Slots die jeden Monat abgebucht werden, keine Kündigungsfrist, wenn du net mehr zahlst ist der Vertrag gekündigt, super Support etc 

Aber meckern weil man keinen Rabatt kriegt 

Hab den selber benutzt und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Na ja jeder ist ja anders ... ich kann den aber nur echt empfehlen


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. April 2011)

also ich find 12 slots für 36 € ja eigentlich sehr gut

werd mir admiral hosting mal genau anschauen, lieben dank 

und sind die vertrauenswürdig etc? also nicht dass da unfug mit bankdaten angestellt wird etc xD


----------



## Zukane (17. April 2011)

Für 4 € einen 25 Slot Server:

http://www.miet-ts3.de/index.php?cat=c1_Teamspeak3-Server-Unsere-Teampeak-3-Server.html


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe den selber benutz und nein Schindluder wird net betrieben .. du kannst auch glaub ich überweisen wenn du das elv net wünschst


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. April 2011)

dann klingt admiral hosting ja wirklich gut, danke für den rat 

und bist du mit den gebotenen leistungen zufrieden? haut das alles soweit hin?
wie is die gesprächsqualität?

und gibt es auch andere (aus erfahrung) empfehlenswerte hoster die ich mir mal ansehen sollte?

danke nochmals


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Also die Qualität des Server kannst du einstellen, du kannst alles an dem Ding einstellen wie du willst.
Begrüßungstext, Soundquali, Rechte etc. Du bist alleiniger SA(SuperAdmin) wenn mal der Server ausfallen sollte, via LiveSupport, ICQ oder Email anschreiben und dir wird geholfen bzw es wird sich drum gekümmert. Als es mal länger gedauert hat (irgendwat war mit dem Server), habe ich damals en Ersatzserver bekommen.
Und ja ich war mit den Leistungen zufrieden, wie gesagt keine Kündigungsfrist.
Du sagst jetzt:" So ab dem 01.10 brauche ich keinen Server mehr", du zahlst dann einfach net deinen Montasbeitrag und gut ist.
Ich hab damals den Support angeschrieben und gefragt wie die sich eine Kündigung vorstellen.
Antwort: Es reicht ein 2 Zeiler. Aber eigentlich müssen sie nix schreiben, einfach die nächste Zahlung nicht veranlassen und gut ist


----------



## Zarox (18. April 2011)

http://www.allvatar....php?p=teamspeak

z.B. 10Slots 2,20€, 30 für 5,50€ usw. einfach mal anschauen


----------



## Kaldreth (18. April 2011)

Also ich bin bei dem von Dietrich geposteten Anbieter und zahle für jeden Slot 0,20 € im Monat! Sprich für einen 10 Slot Server würde ich 2 € bezahlen. Finde das absolut ok. Man kann die Anzahl der Slots problemlos per Email erweitern / verringern und recht kurzfristig kündigen... 

Deshalb halte ich es auch für total unwirtschaftlich sich seinen eigenen Server einzurichten!


----------



## NexxLoL (18. April 2011)

Also ich miete meinen Server ebenfalls bei Admiral-Hosting. Habe vor ein paar Monaten auch nach einem günstigen Server gesucht, und wir zahlen jetzt zu 2. jeder 2,50 im Monat für einen 20 Slot-Server. Der Server ist bis jetzt nach 2 Monaten auch immer erreichbar gewesen. Außerdem unterstützen die Paypal, was mir sehr wichtig ist.

LG


----------



## Movus04 (19. April 2011)

Ich bin bei BB Hosting, dort gibt es das Gilden / Clanhosting mit sogar 50 Slot ts3 inkl. Webspace für 5 Euro. 

http://bbhosting.at

lg Movus


----------



## MrBlaki (19. April 2011)

2 Neue User die kurz hintereinader für irgendwas werden/links posten. 
Vertrauenswürdig ist anders ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2011)

Werbeangebot für TS Server (geschenkt) entfernt.

Der Thread wird weiter beobachtet....


----------



## Movus04 (19. April 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> 2 Neue User die kurz hintereinader für irgendwas werden/links posten.
> Vertrauenswürdig ist anders ^^



Was meinst du damit? Sry aber ich wollte nur Helfen. Und was spricht dagegen, der Post ist auf der Hauptseite unter http://buffed.de mir aufgefallen.


----------



## djsorry (21. April 2011)

Naja dann halt nicht... neu bin ich übrigens auch nicht hab nur noch nie im Forum gepostet aber egal, b2t.

Ich hatte damals bei Allvatar gehostet, dieses Angebot was es dort gibt. War soweit mit Serverleistung und so zufrieden allerdings ging mir die Werbung ziemlich am Nerv.


----------



## NeoWalker (27. April 2011)

http://gkserver.de/

Kann ich nur empfehlen pro TS3 Slot zahlste 14Cent.

10 Slots = 1,40&#8364;
20 Slots = 2,80&#8364;


----------

